
Show HN: Terminal HN in Bash, MS Powershell and Python - rasengan
https://github.com/realrasengan/autobahn
======
rasengan
SS: Whilst this was submitted before, I thought it was worth resubmitting as
an amazing community member posted a powershell and python port of the bash
script. I thought this was cool because now you can see the same
implementation with 3 different languages. I figured it was relevant due to
the recent post about Bash vs Powershell on HN [1]!

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22847986](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22847986)

